
“Hi, I'm Miley Text me to get a job.” - FabianBeiner
http://www.textmiley.com/
======
minimaxir
This was posted about an hour ago where it was upvoted by sockpuppet accounts
and received sockpuppet comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9699768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9699768)

~~~
jjeremycai
I'm sorry Max :( learned my lesson.

~~~
minimaxir
This submission also violates the rule of having neutral, nongimmick
submission titles, but that's less notable.

~~~
FabianBeiner
Uhm, I just used their headline which describes perfectly what they're doing.

------
greenyoda
What's the advantage of using text messages - the most primitive user
interface available - for job hunting when so many better alternatives exist
(web pages, apps, etc.)?

------
danielfriedman
I tried Magic and it took a lot of back and forth to set up a laundry service
over txt. How is Miley gonna streamline txts to cut right to the chase?

~~~
jjeremycai
Thanks for the note, Daniel!

We're still figuring out the best way to cut down the conversation and still
pull meaningful insight for the companies we source for. That said, we've
worked with companies to trim the conversation down to an average of 5 minutes
so we can quickly shortlist relevant applicants.

